# Toys for Rabbits



## AxGizmo (Jan 24, 2013)

So what have you given your rabbits to play with?

I was sat on the living room floor with the bunnies on Saturday evening surrounded by toys I have bought from shops.

At christmas I got them both a cat christmas stocking which had these kids of toys in, Terri especially loves the cotton reel one she loves to pick it up and throw it









They have a beany dinosaur









A treat ball & some other little bits and a slinky









I had a few toilet rolls lying about so I folded one end in and filled with Hay and gave them one each which they loved, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for making toys for them


----------



## AxGizmo (Jan 24, 2013)

I have these in my wishlist on Amazon which I was thinking about getting

Rosewood Small Animal Activity Toy Bunny Fun Tree Boredom Breaker: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nina-Ottoss...=UTF8&colid=56PDPRVF44PF&coliid=ILVLTC2X7M7N8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Supreme-Sma...UTF8&colid=56PDPRVF44PF&coliid=I1P59J00HSCU02


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Of the shop bought toys, ours love the willow type balls, etc, that they can toss and chew - or should I say, demolish.

Our buns favourite amusement is any box, big or small, or cardborad tube, stuffed with hay, and with a few treats hidden inside. Keeps them busy for ages. Also big tubes to run through, big boxes to go in and on, crumpled up newspaper with a few treats inside.

The balls that you pop a few pellets in keep them busy too.


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine love loo and kitchen roll tubes, also if I have a box I cut an arch in the front, turn it upside down so they can go in. I just bought a cat tunnel from asda the other day aswel (much cheaper than the rabbit tunnels from pet shops )


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

AxGizmo said:


> I have these in my wishlist on Amazon which I was thinking about getting
> 
> Rosewood Small Animal Activity Toy Bunny Fun Tree Boredom Breaker: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


I am guna try and make a tree like that 1 from loo and kitchen roll tubes, I am busy collecting them so when it's done I'll post a pic :


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds good! Toys don't have ot be expensive at all. Re the shop bought "carrot tree", ours chewed the carrots off, then never bothered with it again. 

If you're on Amazon, axGizmo, have a look at all the willow balls, tubes and toys.

or try:- Willow Bunny Toys by The Willow Warren at West Wales Willows

There are lots of websites out there, with ideas.

Don't know what our buns would make of flashing/sound toys. They never liked the furby.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cute pics.

Buddy tends to like anything he can chew or pick up with his mouth best of all. Luckily for me, that includes the 'free' option of toilet/kitchen roll tubes stuffed with hay, herbs, treats etc. He's got a few balls (one plastic, some willow/seagrass) but seems to prefer thing like willow sticks, chill-n-chew mats and his big cardboard box filled with hay, straw and shredded paper. In his run, he enjoys tunnels and his digging tub.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My buns like plastic flower pots. They're light enough for them to toss in the air and roll on the ground. Also they like to stick their heads in them.


----------



## rabbithutches2u (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine loves his football sized foam ball


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

a big ball would be great fun for a bun to push around, but I would be wary of foam - many a bun will chew anything, and if they ingest foam, it could cause a dangerous obstruction in the gut.

One of ours, used to enjoy playing with/chasing a childen's football.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

mine go nuts for egg boxes, stuffed with hay and treats, closed. Takes them a while to figure out how to open it and in the meantime they will push and throw it everywhere until they get it.

Think i originally got that idea off a video Bernie posted on here - just to give the credit


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine love balls with jingly bells inside, my lion-head likes to throw them around and show them who's boss :incazzato:


----------



## AxGizmo (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, some good ideas here. 

They have a box in the corner of the living room in their favourite corner which they can destroy as much as they like, Gareth is the most destructive one of the 2, roudy little man!

I will give the toilet roll tree a go myself thanks for that! 
Egg boxes are a good idea too!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine love their chill n chew mats.
Willow balls (zooplus do one stuffed with hay and dried flowers which they love and destroy in about an hour!)
Toilet roll tubes to throw around
They get large apple branches to chew, they also drag them around the rooms!
And boxes stuffed with hay and herbs that they have to work to get to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine get cardboard boxes, toilet roll tubes stuffed with hay and herbs, egg boxes stuffed with hay and treats and not forgetting the favorite shoe boxes filled with hay, readigrass and naturals herb plus (aka bunny crack)

yaaaay









they also have loads of jingle balls, willow balls and twigs


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine are cheap and cheerful. They don't like purpose made toys at all, they prefer cardboard boxes, kitchen rolls with hay in, Pringles tubes, old magazines to shred, and small empty cake boxes. They have bought toys including those balls with a bell in them and ignore them completely


----------

